

Book review: Making Software: What Really Works, and Why We Believe It - icefox
http://benjamin-meyer.blogspot.com/2011/02/book-review-making-software-what-really.html

======
allwein
Having just finished my annual re-reading of Peopleware, I'm gonna pick up a
copy of this book to see how it compares in its conclusions on the topics
covered in both books.

